# moon



## Lohent

Hello everyone! 

I was told that the word "sahar" means "moon" in hebrew. Is that true? Also, I would like to know how to say "moonfriend", or "moon friend", or even "friend of the moon".

Thanks a lot!

Yours
Lohent


----------



## Tamar

Sahar סהר is "moon". We also have two more words for it: levana לבנה and [yareax] ירח. "Sahar" and "levana" are literary, [yareax] is what we use otherwise.


----------



## cfu507

What does it mean "moonfriend"?


----------



## Lohent

Sorry, it's "moon friend". But if you can tell me how to say "friend of the moon", that will help too. 

Thanks a lot


----------



## amikama

Lohent said:


> Sorry, it's "moon friend". But if you can tell me how to say "friend of the moon", that will help too.


But what does "moon friend" (or "friend of the moon") mean?  Could you give us more context, please?


----------



## Marnavot

BTW, more about the words for "moon" in hebrew:
Sahar- is more often used to represent a half-moon, or a not-full moon.
Levana- is more often used to represent a full moon.


----------



## Lohent

I dont really know how to say it... I want something to name a group of people that like the moon. A group of people that like to study and observe the moon. So thats why I was thinking about "Moon Friends". I was told that "chaver" means friend, but I dont know if "Chaver Sahar" makes any sense.


----------



## scriptum

Marnavot said:


> BTW, more about the words for "moon" in hebrew:
> Sahar- is more often used to represent a half-moon, or a not-full moon.
> Levana- is more often used to represent a full moon.


_Sahar_ means _crescent_
_levana _means _full moon_
_yareahh_ means _moon_ (regardless of whether it is full or not).


----------



## cfu507

חובבי ירח - chovevey yare'ach (moon fan) - that's what you're looking for (or that's what I think you're looking for) 

In my opinion, they are not friends of the moon, they just like it. חבר would be used for people and animals.


----------



## Nunty

I second cfu. I was just about to post the same suggestion.


----------



## Ali Smith

Tamar said:


> Sahar סהר is "moon". We also have two more words for it: levana לבנה and [yareax] ירח. "Sahar" and "levana" are literary, [yareax] is what we use otherwise.


I find that strange, because given the fact that ירח is ambiguous (it could mean "moon" or "month") I would have expected סהר or לבנה to be the common word for "moon".


----------



## elroy

The commonly used word for “month” is חודש.


----------



## Drink

Also, סהר means a crescent moon.


----------



## GeriReshef

Ali Smith said:


> I find that strange, because given the fact that ירח is ambiguous (it could mean "moon" or "month") I would have expected סהר or לבנה to be the common word for "moon".


ירח yaréach = moon
ירח yérach = month

סהר sáhar is probably related to sháher (month in Arabic),
and moon is related to month in English.


----------



## elroy

GeriReshef said:


> סהר sáhar is probably related to sháher (month in Arabic)


 Sounds plausible! 

A little clarification: it's شَهْر (_šahr_) in standard Arabic; in Palestinian Arabic, it's either شَهِر (_šaher_) or شَهَر (_šahar_).


----------

